# What You Can REALLY Put In a 30x30x45 Exo Terra!



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nothing*!


Spend £15 extra and get a 45x45x45 instead, if you want to house something permanently :Na_Na_Na_Na:






*Except juveniles of anything arboreal or things that hardly move ie pacmans, or if it's used as a quarantine tank. Or just get pygmy chameleons.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

But there are some tiny lizards that can be kept in them


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

Lizards are a different section.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

But we are in the Amphib section:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Sticky.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> But we are in the Amphib section:Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol i know, but saying nothing implies literally nothing can live in there. some people have mixed interests


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've editted it now to say pygmy chams can go in there, dunno about any other lizards :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I've editted it now to say pygmy chams can go in there, dunno about any other lizards :2thumb:


Why would you want other lizards if you can have pygmy chams?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

You can keep a trio of thumbnail darts in there quite happily... And several other rarer small amphib species. Thread fail


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> You can keep a trio of thumbnail darts in there quite happily... And several other rarer small amphib species. Thread fail


She's being a bit facetious.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Doublepostwhoops.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> You can keep a trio of thumbnail darts in there quite happily... And several other rarer small amphib species. Thread fail


It's all good, my other thread failed even harder than this one, hence the creation of this new one just telling the world not to bother buying one :lol2: I've always thought thumbnails could prob go in one, but I guess it depends on how active the little guys are, like if there's a difference between the species or whatever.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Lizards (there is more but lost my list)

lygodactylus williamsi (electric blue gecko)
Phelsuma klemmeri (yellow headed day gecko)
Strophurus williamsi (eastern spiny tailed gecko)
Bavayia geckos (B. exsuccida, B. pulchella, B. validiclavis)
Possibly Stenodactylus sthenodactylus (sand eye gecko) terrestrial though
Pygmy Chameleons

Havent kept these yet but i plan to have electric blues and pygmy chams


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

samurai said:


> Lizards (there is more but lost my list)
> 
> lygodactylus williamsi (electric blue gecko)
> Phelsuma klemmeri (yellow headed day gecko)
> ...


 :2thumb:They are stunning.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I keep Ranitomeya imitator jerebos in one without any problems,


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

manda88 said:


> It's all good, my other thread failed even harder than this one, hence the creation of this new one just telling the world not to bother buying one :lol2: I've always thought thumbnails could prob go in one, but I guess it depends on how active the little guys are, like if there's a difference between the species or whatever.


 
Hehe aw, this viv would be ideal for any thumbnail species to be honest, but as always with exo terras and dart frogs it would require some modification to make it fruit fly proof!


----------



## Shenaniganz (Aug 12, 2010)

It would be worth getting one smaller cage if it was cheap as there good rearing and quarantine tanks and (although the extra 15 in height bit would be useles) i have a friend who keeps perfectly happy FBTs in a 30x30x30 and reed frogs can do really well in them


----------

